
SpaceX Vet’s Startup Raises $21 Million to Build Smaller, Cheaper Rockets - sethbannon
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-29/spacex-vet-s-startup-readies-small-rockets-for-takeoff
======
gozur88
> The price per pound on the large rockets from SpaceX and others is still
> more economical. But it’s the flexibility of requesting a launch, almost
> like you’d order something on Amazon.com, that could end up being more
> attractive than pure cost.

I don't see this working out. The regulatory burden is going to be immense
compared to the cost of the hardware.

